
Mootools head apologizes, fires developer over JQuery Misinformation  - nickb
http://blog.mootools.net/2007/12/13/an-open-apology-to-the-authors-of-jquery-prototype-and-others
======
streblo
Can't help but feel that this is a bit of a harsh reaction. Although I guess
you'd better know what you're talking about before you represent your company
in front of such wide audience.

